# Andromeda



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

This my baby blue Dumbo rat. She got her color from her daddy, Phineas.


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I dont think she is dumbo. If she is the one in your profile pic, she is a standard ear.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

I was told from the lady I got her from that she was a dumbo rat. :/


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry but whoever you got her from didn't know what she was talking about. She is a standard eared fancy rat. Dumbos have ears that a slightly larger and are on the sides of the head. This is my dumbo. Your little girl is adorable though!


-Rats are my life-


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

And she is going to need a buddy Or she will get depressed from being lonely and she may start biting. My dumbo is actually my little brothers but he got her not knowing she couldn't be alone and she started biting him and being sad all the time so she moved in with my girls and now she's a little sweetheart again. Good luck with your new baby! I hope you grow to love her as much as I love my girls.


-Rats are my life-


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

I probably will get another rat because of that & rats are just awesome.


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

She's still cute, I actually personally prefer fancy (standard/top eared) rats, I have a dumbo rat and he's cute I'll admit, but that's just my opinion. Personally, don't get her a friend from the same person/breeder. If they mistake a fancy for a dumbo, i wouldn't trust them one bit. Try to find another breeder or rescue to get her a friend, or two, its often best to have 3 that way if one dies your not stuck with having one all alone for a long period of time.

Curious, how old is she? if she is under 6 weeks I would personally double check to make sure she is female if the person confused her for a dumbo, who knows. Sorry but unless they are someone who had an accidental litter (in which case I can understand) I would be some what wary of that person, especially since she let you take home a lone rat.

still she is adorable.


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

LightningWolf is right, don't trust that breeder at all.


-Rats are my life-


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Agreeing with PrincessRat and LightningWolf, she looks like a gorgeous blue standard eared ratty, dumbos have bigger ears on the side of their heads, that woman must have made a mistake as I doubt she would lie and say that they are dumbos when they aren't to sell them because I think all ratties look nice and a lot of people buy top eared rats, so I doubt she would lie to you. Yeah so sorry, but she is a real cutie, has she got a name? And also has she got a friend, if not I would suggest getting her one more ratty to give ratty cuddles with hehe. I love her colouration it's beautiful  good luck with her I'm sure she'll be a real cutie


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Are there any rescues in your area? I would try to find another ratty her age maybe two since trios tend to do best and it helps in case something happens to one.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

She's two months old and I've had her for three weeks today. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

First picture is of Andromeda exploring. The second one is me with her.


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------

